# 2010 Vikings Schedule



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Future schedule 
The Vikings schedule next season will include the normal NFC North Division home and road games, plus games at the Metrodome with Dallas, the New York Giants, Buffalo and Miami and one more game to be determined by the standings. They will play at Philadelphia, Washington, New England and the New York Jets, with another road game determined by the final standings.


----------

